# ANY ONE?? DIY bow pod?



## buckslayr (Jun 30, 2004)

*bow pod*

I just happen to have what you can make.A small piece of flat metal and 2 old arrow pts is all you need. weld or somehow fasten the 2 ponts to the flat metal, drill a 5/16" hole in it. screw 2 arrow inserts on the points and voila, you have a bow pod. I used the loose inserts because it makes it much easier to put on rather than screw them on every time.put 2 short arrows in your quiver and you are ready to go.I know it takes up room for 1 arrow in the quiver, but, you probably don't empty your quiver very often hunting anyway. good luck and enjoy!


----------



## TN ARCHER (Jan 31, 2007)

I have one. I will post some pics tomorrow. I even have several more ready to assemble/weld.


----------



## TN ARCHER (Jan 31, 2007)

Sorry for the delay. Here are some pics of the one's I have made. Each leg is fully adjustable, for uneven ground. The silencers are not really needed I just threw them on . This is a great bipod for turkey hunting.
View attachment 543971

View attachment 543972

View attachment 543973


----------



## daveswpa (Mar 14, 2006)

That is a very nice looking and functional design - :thumbs_up


----------



## TxHunter73 (Dec 17, 2008)

Those are nice...Love this DIY section.


----------



## gretagrace (Dec 29, 2008)

*bow pod*

I made mine similar to slayr and glued in the inserts. When I put the pieces in the quiver I took 2 FPs and ground them flat and then welded them together so they are just slightly longer than my hunting arrow and stay in my quiver nicely.


----------



## ltpmja (Jan 24, 2009)

*Another idea?*

I have one that a friend made for me? I guess it would be simple if you had the right tools to make it? I can't get pics posted, but I can email them to someone if they would like to post them. It might give a few more ideas. I know he had some machinist tools for a couple of the parts.


----------



## wsbark01 (Feb 26, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## srivas3 (Oct 17, 2005)

I used some flat bar and bent it then welded 2 field points to the bottom piece and used some old arrows for the legs.














Works great for me even with the long riser of the Independence.


----------



## geneiam (Apr 2, 2012)

There is a product out there that incorporates arrows for legs it's called E-Z pod the website is pioneering industries.com don't forget the www!


----------



## HawgEnvy (Mar 2, 2011)

srivas3 said:


> I used some flat bar and bent it then welded 2 field points to the bottom piece and used some old arrows for the legs.
> View attachment 549479
> 
> View attachment 549481
> ...


I'll make a bracket like this, drill two holes and use 8/32 machine screws to screw the arrows on instead of welding. Thanks for this DIY. Guess I have reason to keep my 5 arrow quiver.


Itpmja, sending pm.


----------



## jrdrees (Jun 12, 2010)

Sweet idea!!


----------



## Nytro69 (Nov 24, 2004)

ANO Bracket...


----------

